# M6 fluid



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

Have you guys changed your M6 Fluid and if so what decent fluid did you replace it with?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

GM # 88861800 Manual Trans Fluid

Larry


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I had all of the fluids changed at the dealership right after I bought it. They used GM Dexron III.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> GM # 88861800 Manual Trans Fluid
> 
> Larry


Definitely what he said. It has the right properties to allow the syncros to work properly.


----------



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

*Dextron III*

Dextron is a given, but who makes a decent one with a additives. My stick seems to growl in every gear. I can bump the shifter up a bit and it stops the noise, not sure what is causing that.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll defer to svede to answer that one but, in my case, the fluid was changed by the dealership 6 years ago and they used Dexron III (no 't') and I have had no problems with noise, etc.


----------



## zellerant (Jun 1, 2015)

I used dex6 in mine


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

zellerant said:


> I used dex6 in mine


You should NOT use Dex VI. It is NOT backward compatible with Dex III. You should also NOT use synthetic.


Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs)


----------

